
You can't predict who will change the world (or why we need more tinkerers) - startupper
http://www.forbes.com/2007/05/23/nicholas-taleb-innovation-tech-cz_07rev_nt_0524taleb_print.html
======
danw
_unlike European schooling, American education is not based on equation drills
and memorization_

Erm... My education hasn't been based on drills and memorisation despite being
'European'. I wish journalists wouldn't just make stuff up.

~~~
startupper
Yes there are a few inaccurate generalizations here. Another gem is: "Only a
disproportionately minute number of discoveries traditionally came from
directed academic research. "

Having said that the essence of the article is quite interesting.

------
timg
I have always been amazed at how few people end up creating a new product
where there is a need.

What must it be, 1 in 100,000?

~~~
MEHOM
By reading some of the entries in the Startup news section. one gets the
feeling that these people are self-centered and have a limited viewpoint of
what the masses really wanted.

